# amarok中文问题。[solved]

## z_sfeng

我的amarok里只要mp3里有非法的字符，amrok就立即崩溃了，不管用哪一个补丁。

我也没法查看或编辑mp3信息，amarok总是先消耗了所有的内存，然后退出。

这是已知的bug吗，还是就我得这样子？Last edited by z_sfeng on Tue Feb 01, 2005 5:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Fleta

可以考虑试试glc里的amarok

----------

## z_sfeng

以前试过glc的，一直就不行。

现在glc也连不上了...

奇怪，别人都没有这个问题吗？

我的总是在collect database是突然crash，然后把id3tag2都删了，一般就可以了（里面有非法utf8字符）

----------

## z_sfeng

solved.

update to amarok 1.2 beta4.

works perfectly without any extra patch.

----------

